# DeLonghi Coffee Expresso Repair in Dubai



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

Anyone know where can I send a DeLonghi Coffee maker for repair? I purchased it from Deira City Center in March, but I do not have a receipt. They refuse to take it without a receipt. 

It turns on, but doesn't heat up like it should. 

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I googled Delonghi Dubai for you http://www.durgolswissespresso.com/deLonghi_service_centers.pdf


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> I googled Delonghi Dubai for you http://www.durgolswissespresso.com/deLonghi_service_centers.pdf


Ha... Thanks! Will check it out. 
Funny that did not cross my mind!


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

Those number did not answer. Tried multiple times 

Maybe a generic electronic appliance repair shop should do. If anyone know of any good ones, let me know. Thanks.


----------

